# Powersteering cooler



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Another known problem on these cars when abused on track - Overheating powersteering fluid...solution, an upgrade to the cooling system!

Now i know some are using an oil cooler to achieve this, just wondered if anyone had used a more traditional style cooler such as this...?

http://www.mishimoto.co.uk/mishimot...on-fluid-cooler-20-75.html#productdescription

Doesn't seem like it would be very difficult to install and also isn't too expensive!


----------



## CollecTTor (Jan 17, 2014)

You're exactly right, simple, cheap, and effective. Max runs similar, mounted underneath the trans. Just plumb it into the low pressure side and you're good. 8)


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

CollecTTor said:


> You're exactly right, simple, cheap, and effective. Max runs similar, mounted underneath the trans. Just plumb it into the low pressure side and you're good. 8)


When you say low pressure side... Assuming this is from resevoir to pump, rather than pump to rack in place of the OEM one? :?:


----------



## CollecTTor (Jan 17, 2014)

Pump outlet to rack is high pressure, rack to reservoir to pump inlet is low pressure.


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Interesting! Why wouldn't you put it in place of the old one then?


----------



## Madmax199 (Jun 14, 2015)

NickG said:


> Interesting! Why wouldn't you put it in place of the old one then?


The old one is on the low pressure side Nick (that's why it's secured with worm clamps and use low pressure rubber lines).


----------



## Madmax199 (Jun 14, 2015)

This is what I have in mine. It's a steering cooler from a Mitsubishi diesel truck and Simply borrowed it. It works very well since I never boiled the PS fluid like (used to boil pretty badly at the track especially during sprints).










Made a slot in my splitter to expose the exchanger to airflow


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Madmax199 said:


> NickG said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting! Why wouldn't you put it in place of the old one then?
> ...


Well that's royally confused me then!!

So is the flow direction from rack, to the pump, to reservoir and then back to rack? :?:


----------



## Madmax199 (Jun 14, 2015)

If I'm not mistaken, the system flows from reservoir to pump (low pressure lines) -- pump to rack (high pressure side) -- rack to cooling loop (low pressure lines) -- cooling loop back to reservoir (low pressure line).

Edit: it's more complicated on our cars. There are two cooling loops, one on the high pressure side and one on the low pressure side. The obvoiusly overengineered system goes:

*Reservoir to pump -- pump to first cooling loop (high pressure side) -- cooling loop to rack (high pressure side) -- rack to second cooling loop (low pressure side) -- second cooling loop to rack -- rack back to reservoir on a low pressure return line. *

The LHD vs RHD racks are also a bit different with additional cross over line length on the LHD rack.


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

With dropping the subframe today this now makes more sense! The low pressure side has the loop which comes out of the rack, behind the engine, beside the gearbox, loops all the way across the intercooler cross tube, then follows itself all the way back before returning to the reservoir! (Part no.6 on the diagram in Max's post)

So from what you say, this is the line I need to replace with a proper power steering cooler! Easy enough I'm sure.

My question therefore now is, can we ditch the web of piping from the pump to the rack on the high pressure side (part no.4), and just run a nice easy pipe? Or will this need to stay in place as the new cooler won't be sufficient?


----------



## Madmax199 (Jun 14, 2015)

Yes, the high pressure side can be simplified as well. However you need to make sure to get appropriated hose/tubing and fittings to deal with the pressure. Better left alone IMO, unless you have easy access to hydraulic hoses and fitting to make it happen on your time table.


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Madmax199 said:


> Yes, the high pressure side can be simplified as well. However you need to make sure to get appropriated hose/tubing and fittings to deal with the pressure. Better left alone IMO, unless you have easy access to hydraulic hoses and fitting to make it happen on your time table.


Cool, well i do have a local hydraulic shop that are always happy to mock something up for cash, so i'm sure we can just run a simple pipe then! 

All part of the simplification process, to make today's fun that little bit easier/quicker next time :lol:

Thanks dude


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Step 1 of the plan arrived today...







That should sort the low pressure side and increase the cooling!

Next up is getting a high pressure hose made up between pump and rack, then we shall have a much tidier system with a much greater ability to cool!


----------



## Antthony (Jul 29, 2016)

Following with interest as I will certainly be doing this.


----------



## pinotattt (Oct 5, 2007)

NickG said:


> Step 1 of the plan arrived today...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where did you end up installing this :?: Any pics :wink:


----------

